# Chaos Obliterator base Sizes



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey all. 

I want to build a Obliterator conversion, but not 100% on the size of base to use. What are they based on at the moment?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

40mm seems like a good guess.. They're too big to fit 25mm and I seriously doubt that they'd sit on a 60mm (Daemon Prince) sized base.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep there on the 40mm also known as terminator sized bases.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

yanlou said:


> Yep there on the 40mm also known as terminator sized bases.


Fantasic! Thanks...


----------

